# Nintendo Discussion



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 29, 2017)

The title is pretty self explanatory.
This forum is just to talk about anything Nintendo related.
Be it a Nintendo franchise or about a Nintendo Console.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 29, 2017)

Oooooo. The memories!

NES/SNES, Nintendo 64. Mario, Zelda, Secret of Mana, Star Fox, sooooo many games.

I remember being a 7-year old MORON, trying to play Mario World on the NES. I sucked at it, though.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2017)

Must see:






News about ARMS:
- More arm types
- Elemental effects
- New character revealed

News about Splatoon 2:
- Co-op mode "Salmon Run"
- Splatoon 2 amiibo
- Launch date confirmed

But my favorite piece of news:


Spoiler



MONSTER HUNTER STORIES COMING TO THE US!

I mean, hunting monsters is fun and all, but a JRPG where you raise monsters and hunt other monsters as a team? YES PLEASE!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 13, 2017)

Where's my goddam first-party, 2.5D, classic-style, non-chibi, single-player, home-console, non-handheld bullshit Metroid, Nintendo?!
Huh? Huh?! HUH!? HUUUUUH!?!? Hop to it, fellas!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 16, 2017)

I recently got my nephews a SNES classic so they could share in my nostalgia . Had to go through some '_Jingle All The Way' _bullshit for it.

All I have to say is fuck Nintendo for creating this artificial scarcity, scalper's market. They do not give one tick about their customer base.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 16, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I recently got my nephews a SNES classic so they could share in my nostalgia . Had to go through some '_Jingle All The Way' _bullshit for it.
> 
> All I have to say is fuck Nintendo for creating this artificial scarcity, scalper's market. They do not give one tick about their customer base.



Since I'm going to get switch soon (PC's gonna wait) I just hope Japan don't go full retard and artificially lower their units.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 16, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Where's my goddam first-party, 2.5D, classic-style, non-chibi, single-player, home-console, non-handheld bullshit Metroid, Nintendo?!
> Huh? Huh?! HUH!? HUUUUUH!?!? Hop to it, fellas!


So happy i finally got what i wanted. Too bad a damn good fan project had to die though...


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 16, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Where's my goddam first-party, 2.5D, classic-style, non-chibi, single-player, home-console, non-handheld bullshit Metroid, Nintendo?!


We totally should've quoted this post directly after E3, printed it out and hung it on a wall or memed it or _something_ ... because aside from which system it was released on, they nailed basically all those points.  Oh, and the updated designs for Zeta/Omega metroids look AWESOME.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I recently got my nephews a SNES classic so they could share in my nostalgia . Had to go through some '_Jingle All The Way' _bullshit for it.
> 
> All I have to say is fuck Nintendo for creating this artificial scarcity, scalper's market. They do not give one tick about their customer base.



Why Emulators exist, Volume 1


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 16, 2017)

Remember when Nintendo games were enjoyable?


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 16, 2017)

Related, Shigeru Miyamoto is a washed up hack, who's only serving as a detriment to Nintendo at this point.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 20, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Related, Shigeru Miyamoto is a washed up hack, who's only serving as a detriment to Nintendo at this point.


Haven't people also been saying that about Kojima?  And ... actually, I don't even have a list.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 11, 2018)

Is it just me or does Nintendo like to do maybe only 3-4 Nintendo Direct presentations a year?  Nonetheless, it makes it something to look forward to ... they kick off the year with:


Spoiler: Nintendo Direct Mini











To summarize:
- At least 5 ports of older titles to the Switch
- At least 3 DLC announcements
- News on 2 indie titles
- One surprise final announcement


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah i heard about that annoucment.

I wonder though if the Nintendo switch version of Skyrim will be able to support the Nexus mods

I been playing Skyrim, finished BOTW, picked up farm simulator for switch.

Will probably get Doom 2016.


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Stratelier (Jan 14, 2018)

Axelfox said:


> I wonder though if the Nintendo switch version of Skyrim will be able to support the Nexus mods


Given that the Special Editions have official mod support, you'd think if this were the case they might have it available upon launch?  Basically everything else is on par with the Special Edition....


----------



## Altal (Feb 7, 2018)

The F-zero GBA games seem really underappreciated. Don't know why, they rock. Really hope they bring the best futuristic racing series back soon. Also a good Starfox game would be nice.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 7, 2018)

What kind of input plugs does your TV have, coaxial?  Then you'd probably need not just an HDMI-to-AV adapter but an RF modulator as well.

Sometimes I kind of miss the RF modulator days, for one reason: you could daisy-chain multiple input devices into a single input channel (to a certain degree, anyway) so you didn't need an explicit switchbox to connect multiple devices to one set.


----------



## Freedom_Eternal (Feb 7, 2018)

Super Mario Bros. 3 on the NES is how I got into gaming.
Good times, good times.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 7, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> The TV takes male input plugs. RCA I guess?


In order of decreasing quality:

If you have five RCA plugs (red+green+blue and white+red) then that is component video + stereo audio.

If you have one plug with multiple lines then that is S-video (audio connects separately).

If you have three RCA plugs that are yellow, white, red then that is composite video and audio.

If you only have one large (and often threaded) plug then that's coaxial (RF modulated audiovideo).

If you have just two screws ... wow, that brings back memories.  Twin lead is also RF modulated.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 8, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Well, that would be composite video and audio, then.


Yeah, composite hookups are the most common.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 17, 2018)

Got myself a new 3DS 5 years after having (and selling) one, so, eh, let's share friend codes and add each other!
1092-3857-6034


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 17, 2018)

I personally have more nintendo consols than anything else, I have an N64, A SNES re-release, a Wii-u, and a 3DS XL New.
But I enjoy the play-station franchise too. I almost got a wii and a switch, but there was a family emergency and we needed the money :/


----------



## Sagt (Feb 19, 2018)

Since no one has mentioned it, GameFreak revealed a while back that they were developing a Pokemon game on the Switch. The good news is that it's a mainline RPG, though the bad news is that it won't be released for quite a while.

Games on the Switch have been pretty good at delivering so far, so I'm hoping this won't break the streak, when it finally comes out. :x



Pipistrele said:


> Got myself a new 3DS 5 years after having (and selling) one, so, eh, let's share friend codes and add each other!
> 1092-3857-6034


I play infrequently since I can only buy games for that device through a convuluted method, but we can add each other if you want. 

FC: 0705-5008-2771


----------



## Fitch_Tiger (Feb 19, 2018)

I've owned every Nintendo console since the GameBoy and N64. Most recently played game was Mario Odysyee and Luigis Mansion 2.


----------



## Gohr (Feb 20, 2018)

Lcs said:


> Since no one has mentioned it, GameFreak revealed a while back that they were developing a Pokemon game on the Switch. The good news is that it's a mainline RPG, though the bad news is that it won't be released for quite a while.
> 
> Games on the Switch have been pretty good at delivering so far, so I'm hoping this won't break the streak, when it finally comes out. :x
> 
> ...



I'm not surprised that they're developing a Pokemon game for Switch. I was kind of expecting it to be ready for the first few months of the Switch release. I can't wait, personally.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 20, 2018)

Lcs said:


> I play infrequently since I can only buy games for that device through a convuluted method, but we can add each other if you want.
> 
> FC: 0705-5008-2771


Here, done! I think I'll create a thread to exchange PSN/XBL/Steam accounts and friend codes, just to unite a bit around the forums .u. A bit envious of people who have Switch - I don't have a big enough budget for next-gen consoles, so I usually stick with relatively newer ones when both games and consoles drop significantly in price (bought DS during its last couple years of proper life cycle, same thing with 3DS here). There's a positive side to that, though - with both DS back then and 3DS now, I already have a huge library of cool games and homebrews to play with, so I won't get bored for another 5 years or so.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

I miss what Mario used to be. MarioKart and things like that just don't cut it. What's the point when I can't duck on a platform and fall behind the world, run across to the pipes, and skip through the game to impress someone when they're in the other room?! However I am a huge fan of harvest moon style games and pokemon so.


----------



## Sagt (Mar 8, 2018)

>.>


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 8, 2018)

Everybody was predicting it would come eventually.  BUT, from the looks of things maybe the Inklings will be proper playable fighters?


Spoiler: also



And, if they change Charizard's final smash from X to Y form I will consider it an instant purchase.



But I think the biggest surprise for me was Undertale on the Switch.  (I also want to pick up that Solaire amiibo just for fun.)

This presentation definitely put the "port" in "portability", but I for one have never played the Crash Bandicoot series and I know I'd enjoy another romp through Okami's Nippon (despite having purchased almost every version of that game already).


----------



## Baalf (Mar 8, 2018)

My wishlist, honestly, above all else: more non-human playables. I mean, sure, they already have quite a bit, but I rarely use humans in games I have other options, so seeing a new Star Fox or Animal Crossing or such rep would be cool. Also, I speak for myself, but... I hope they keep the Fire Emblem characters to three maximum.

The inklings? Meh, not much interest, really. (And no, I don't count them as non-humans. I consider about anything less than anthro to be human. That's just my opinion.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Related, Shigeru Miyamoto is a washed up hack, who's only serving as a detriment to Nintendo at this point.


Looks like this person bought Star fox Zero.


Stratelier said:


> Haven't people also been saying that about Kojima?  And ... actually, I don't even have a list.


No, Just Komani themselves.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 30, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> Looks like this person bought Star fox Zero.




 

I wouldn't take that shit for free. I'll take StarFox Guard though.


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2018)

Imperial Impact said:


> Looks like this person bought Star fox Zero.


Star Fox Zero was actually fun provided you could get a grip on the control scheme (turning the in-game setting for gyro controls to "limited" really helps out here!), but Star Fox itself is really starting to show its gen-wun complex.  Like if Star Wars: Empire Strikes Back was never released, ROTJ was declared a spin-off and then every movie since was another retelling of the original.  (In other words, like a few Spider-Man films.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (May 1, 2018)

Sadly, I'm one of those people that drifted away from Nintendo after the release of the Wii.  Well, okay, mostly drifted away - I can't get away from their handhelds.

Really, the main problem is I haven't got the same excitement for Nintendo's first-party stuff these days.  I feel like the last time I truly enjoyed first-party Nintendo was Metroid Prime and Star Fox Adventures (yes, I'm serious about that).  It's to the point that I admit I rushed to get a New Nintendo 3DS XL mainly for the support of some SNES games in the eShop (including Earthbound, which was one of the SNES games I played the most).  Sadly, the one game I want more than any other is probably never coming to the American 3DS - though it's not a first-party title.

As for Switch... delaying on that one due to impending computer upgrades, plus the game I'm waiting for doesn't even have an announcement date yet.




Gohr said:


> I'm not surprised that they're developing a Pokemon game for Switch. I was kind of expecting it to be ready for the first few months of the Switch release. I can't wait, personally.



I must confess I'm not too much for the main line of Pokemon right now.  The problem for me is that I feel like main line Pokemon requires regular friends to truly enjoy - and as a result I've only played three generations' worth (1, 2, and second half of 5).  Yeah, I know it really isn't required to have played all of the previous generations beforehand, but I can't help but feel like anything beyond Gen5 is going to be a huge jump for me.

I'm more one for the spinoffs.  Though I never finished Gates to Infinity.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 1, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Star Fox Zero was actually fun* provided you could get a grip on the control scheme*



This is why the game was trash.


----------



## Stratelier (May 2, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> This is why the game was trash.


You could say the same about TWEWY on the DS.  The controls took some work to get used to, but assuming you could, it was amazing.

Compare:  Breath of the Wild uses gyro-based controls too, they just _aren't on all the time_.



FrostyTheDragon said:


> Star Fox Adventures (yes, I'm serious about that).


I loved Star Fox Adventures too.  I don't even care that it was more like a Zelda game, in fact that _is_ what I liked about it.
Oh, and the layered fur rendering.  It may be crude by today's standards, but for the time, it was blow-your-mind amazing.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> You could say the same about TWEWY on the DS.


I actually hated that game too. But not as much as StarFox. Mainly because StarFox has a frame of reference and is supposed to be a simple time. There's no need to reinvent the wheel which a franchise people just fucking _wanted _ to come back.
But they ruined it.
It's an on rails arcade shooter at it's core. If you want to toss in some new shit, cool. But make it work. Yeah, I personally thought TWEWY played like complete shit, but that's just me. It was at least on something where both screens were in complete view and as far as I'm concerned didn't even need motion controls. 

Honestly, I don't even think the two games are comparable since one used it's hardware to it's advantage if you *could* get into it and one absolutely does not. One is 2D, one is not only 3D, but one with a Z axis. One has 1 perspective, the other forces you to use 2.


----------



## Stratelier (May 3, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> TWEWY was at least on something where *both screens were in complete view* and ....


Yeah, that's definitely Star Fox Zero's problem.  It's one thing to have two screens adjacent to each other, but it's quite another to also have those screens at different focal distances and you _cannot_ pay attention to both simultaneously.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 3, 2018)

Stratelier said:


> Yeah, that's definitely Star Fox Zero's problem.  It's one thing to have two screens adjacent to each other, but it's quite another to also have those screens at different focal distances and you _cannot_ pay attention to both simultaneously.



Yeah it's just really unfair. If it were on the 3DS, it would probably be tolerable since every 3DS is on an equal playing field. But not everyone's console/home entertainment setup is going to accommodate playing such an uncomfortably disjointed game. It's just inconsiderate when you think about it.
Honestly? I dream of it being remade with a real classic control scheme and appropriate camera on the Switch. Because the game would be an instant 7 or 8 out of ten with some proper controls. I would be satisfied as if it were a brand new game. All I want is a good StarFox rail shooter, man. Nintendo's the only one today who even has one in that genre that still has a chance at being successful. :c


----------



## Starbeak (May 3, 2018)

I like Nintendo products.

I do go back to play a lot of my retro games and I beat a lot of my retro games some with the help of friends.

It is weird to see that multiplayer games are 90 percent online now and not old-school like the Gamecube and N64 lol

Thought about getting a switch but I hear that it has limited space for games plus I want Kingdom Hearts 3 and that hasn't been announced for the Switch yet or if it even will be. So I am still thinking about the Switch.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 10, 2018)

I really...._really_ wish Dillon wasn't stuck on the 3DS's archaic hardware. I like this character a whole lot, but I feel like the 3DS just GIMPS his games potential.  
But I'm gonna grab this when it drops. I like Dillon a lot in concept. Love me some action tower defense. P:
(The Mii's can fuck off)


----------



## Stratelier (May 10, 2018)

This is not a joke.  Repeat, this is not a joke.





Granted, it's not Monster Hunter World, but it's about the best of the "old school" era Monster Hunter.  (AND it supports importing your save file from MH Generations!)


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 17, 2018)

Here is my Switch library, all physical releases.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2018)

There are *rumors* of a StarFox racing game by Retro. Could be cool if it's real, but it's weird...
It's APPARENTLY (operative word here):

Not going to play like F-Zero (this was emphasized)
Going to feature a "vast world"
Have bosses
Is a mainline, new direction for StarFox as a whole
This sounds like a larger scale Diddy Kong Racing. Now, being made by Retro, that's cool. Being futuristic racing. That's double cool. A new direction for StarFox? Mondo sad face. :c


----------



## Zamietka (May 31, 2018)

For some pokemon nerds like me: apparently there are leaked sprites of pokemon from pokemon gold beta. II gen is my favorite so it's pretty cool to see what changed and what stayed the same. And some of the scrapped pokemon look awesome


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 1, 2018)

I sure hope F-Zero SX is a real thing.
I also hope it's not real because I'm not ready for the depression from it most likely being the first bad F-Zero.
But I sure hope F-Zero SX is real.

Also, some of those sprites are surreal.


----------

